# Brown trout appreciation post



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Sometimes I think we don't show enough love to good old brownies. So I thought I'd post some pics of some of my favorite Browns on the fly. Let's see what you've got


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice pics!

This fall, the theme would mostly be my fly rod sitting in the corner of the garage, but nevertheless, here are a couple of recent pics.


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Muley_73 (Aug 25, 2016)

A few browns my boys have fooled this fall on the fly.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful fish!!!!!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice fish fellas. Here is what I can contribute today.


----------

